# what job to do after fund accounting?



## santoro (31 Aug 2009)

Hi all

Ive been working in funds for the past 3 years. started as fund accountant and worked my way up to senior fund accountant.

I havent done any of the acca etc exams.

I would really like to get out of this field and acountancy jobs.
From my research this job seems to pigeon hole you and hard to get out of.

anyone out there get out of fund accouting and what jobs would you suggest to go for afterwards?


Thanks


----------



## santoro (15 Jan 2010)

any ideas anyone


----------



## Calico (16 Jan 2010)

Hi Santoro,

I can tell you from experience that is difficult but not impossible to get out of that particular pigeon hole you are in. It also going to take time and probably a few backward steps on the career ladder. Obviously if you can afford to go back and re-train then that is probably the best route. However,you need to know what it is that you want to do before you can attempt this. Another possible compromise would be to stay within the industry but seek out different roles. You should probably be able to get other roles in TA, custody, shareholder services etc. Although chances are they are not much more stimulating than FA. Compliance is another option which might be a little more interesting. A course in anti-money laundering legislation and compliances practices would help. There might also be opportunities to research funds generally for websites like trustnet.co.uk or morningstar (i can't remember the dublin-based firms but there are a couple iirc). You could definitely move into all of these areas with a little effot while at the same time staying employed. Also check out the National College of Ireland to see if there are any part time courses you could take. 

These are suggestions to help you gradually move away from what you doing. However, ultimately you may have to revisit the drawing board. It is going to take, effort and determination and a willingness to take entry-level positions (not to mention luck) but you will get there in the end if you are prepared to keep trying. And your current experience will always stand to you.

best of luck


----------



## eirefinq (16 Jan 2010)

have you thought much about what you would like to do yourself? do you want to go back to study full time? do you want a complete change? do you want to travel? you need to be conscious of the current job market also i.e. there is none! if you have a job at the moment consider yourself lucky because there are lots of people who would give their right arm for one.


----------



## mercman (16 Jan 2010)

Santoro, Whilst I note that you are stuck in you career of past choice, things long term cannot be that bad. The Minister for Finance stated in the recent Budget of the government's hope and aim to make Ireland a Fund Haven, bringing thousands of jobs to the IFSC.

On another note, there should be plenty of free lance work. From many Fund Policy Holders that require to have matters checked before bringing cases to the Financial Ombudsman or to ensure corrective actions and measures are been made and adhered to. There is really only Actuary services available which cost a fortune. Persons in the Fund Accounting role are able to do this job as well, and probably even better.

However if you simply want out of Accounting this is another matter. And to match the level of wages you are and might earn n your present position is going to be a tough task.


----------



## JoeRoberts (17 Jan 2010)

so, you were a "senior fund accountant" after 3 yrs experience with no qualifications - I think this says it all about the financial services industry in Ireland.


----------

